
A unifying approach for controlling flying robotic insects - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-11-approach-robotic-insects.html
======
sixplusone
>[...] for insect-scale micro air vehicles (FWMAVs)

uh, "Insect-Scale" == 'FW'? WTF.

